# String ins Clipboard kopieren ohne makieren.



## Nik243 (27. Jun 2016)

Ich möchte wenn ich ein JButton klicke das dann ein Text von einem JLabel ins Clipboard kopiert 
wird, das geht aber wohl nur mit "StringSelection" zeug.


```
package Pack1;

import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import java.awt.datatransfer.Clipboard;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

public class Main extends JFrame{
    Clipboard clpbrd = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getSystemClipboard();
    public JLabel lbl1;
   
   
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new Main();
    }
    public Main(){
        super("Juhu");
        setVisible(true);
        setSize(200, 200);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setLayout(new FlowLayout());
       
        JLabel lbl1 = new JLabel("Copy this shit pLeAse");
        add(lbl1);
       
        JButton btn1 = new JButton("Don't worry, i'll do it");
        add(btn1);
        btn1.addActionListener(new ALClass());
        btn1.setFocusable(false);
       
    }
    class ALClass implements ActionListener{

        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
            String s = e.getActionCommand();
           
            if(s=="Don't worry, i'll do it"){
                String s2 = String.valueOf(lbl1);
               
                clpbrd.setContents(s2, /*Hier hab ich leider keine Ahnung mehr */);
               
               
               
               
            }
           
        }
       
    }

}
```


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Jun 2016)

Vorschlag:

```
myLabel.getText()
```
??


----------



## flopalko (27. Jun 2016)

Außerdem vergleicht man Strings mit der equals-Methode und nicht mit ==


----------



## Nik243 (27. Jun 2016)

VFL_Freak ich denke du weißt nicht was meine. Und flopalko dein Beitrag ist nicht zum Thema.


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Jun 2016)

Moin,


Nik243 hat gesagt.:


> VFL_Freak ich denke du weißt nicht was meine


Da könntest Du recht haben ... warum erklärst Du's dann nicht ?? 



Nik243 hat gesagt.:


> Und flopalko dein Beitrag ist nicht zum Thema.


Vlt. nicht direkt ... aber Recht hat er natürlich 
Sprich: Dein Vergleich klappt so nicht !! 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Nik243 (27. Jun 2016)

Ich möchte das wenn ich den Button drücke der Text vom Label in der Zwischenablage ist. Also du kannst den Text dann mit Strg + v irgendwo einfügen. Hoffentlich reicht das wenn nicht dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Joose (27. Jun 2016)

Der Link sollte dir weiterhelfen und zeigen was diese "StringSelection" ist:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3591945/copying-to-clipboard-in-java


----------



## Cromewell (27. Jun 2016)

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3591945/copying-to-clipboard-in-java

Edit: Ah, zu spät... x)
PS: Das Ganze zu finden hat ca. 5 Sekunden googlen gebraucht..


----------



## Nik243 (27. Jun 2016)

Cromewell hat gesagt.:


> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3591945/copying-to-clipboard-in-java
> 
> Edit: Ah, zu spät... x)
> PS: Das Ganze zu finden hat ca. 5 Sekunden googlen gebraucht..



Das meine ich nicht aber ich denke ich muss es dann halt so lösen


----------



## mrBrown (27. Jun 2016)

Nik243 hat gesagt.:


> Das meine ich nicht aber ich denke ich muss es dann halt so lösen


Was meinst du denn, wenn nicht einen String in die Zwischenablage kopieren?


----------



## Joose (27. Jun 2016)

Nik243 hat gesagt.:


> Das meine ich nicht aber ich denke ich muss es dann halt so lösen


Die Klasse "Clipboard" bzw. die Methode "setContents" verlangt nun halt mal ein Objekt der Klasse StringSelection. Alternative dazu wird es keine geben.
Ich sehe aber auch kein Problem darin diese Klasse zu verwenden.


----------



## flopalko (27. Jun 2016)

Nik243 hat gesagt.:


> [...] Und flopalko dein Beitrag ist nicht zum Thema.


Doch ist er! Du willst es genau in dieser if-Abfrage setzen. Und selbst wenn du herausgefunden hast wie du das machen kannst wird dein Vergleich nicht funktionieren und somit wird es nicht gesetzt.


----------



## X5-599 (28. Jun 2016)

In diesem Fall funktioniert der String Vergleich übrigens auch mittels "==". Man sollte aber schon wissen, dass das hier eine Ausnahme ist.


----------

